# Well I’m gone



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So, we finally have the chicken care covered! Hooray!!! Lol. We are going to add. Some square footage for all of them, and make it such that the coop is attached to the run for the bigs. I don't even want to think about anyone else handling Quack lately. He's been a bit feisty, hoping he mellows a bit by next year. If not... we'll as long as he doesn't get worse it's fine.

Anyway, point is, the neighbors are able to keep them covered which is awesome, and he used to keep chickens and asked me this morning if I minded if he brought their boys over to get a little experience. I said "absolutely, the banties are completely manageable! They'll love that I bet." But, I'm so relieved, we were really down to the wire on finding someone. I didn't want to ask my bff bc the timing IS hard right now. Mornings are getting ready for school time, and eve is dinner time right now for us. She's doing the cat for us though. 

So, ready to roll right?! Nope. Gotta dr appointment then pack. So, miss me while I'm gone! I'm not sure if I'll be around or not, depends on my independent time. Keep an eye on the chickens for me!  Crabs will be ok for the week so long as I add a lot of leaves, millet spray, and the likes, btw. Ideally would feed again about halfway but not 100% necc either. Have a great day! I'm just excited they are covered now. Thanks for reading my nonsense.

Tomorrow, I'll be here! This is the widows walk of the house we are renting.... oh what a home that would be!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Enjoy yourself but be secure in the knowledge that you'll be missed here. BTW, how big is this vacation?

Don't be surprised to learn the birds were not as excited to see the kids as the kids are to see them. Chickens know their humans and can be standoffish with strangers.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow, look at those pics, enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Keep us posted if you are able, you will be missed here.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Enjoy. Be safe. Who is Quack? Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks! Quack is our giant rooster. Fully 31"+ y'all and haven't weighed him but estimate around 10lbs. This guy.... the view I woke to this morning makes being away from the birds worth it. I'm attempting to get quarantined in this house!!! Hahaha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Couldn't stay away or making us jealous? Or both?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Why "Quack"? I thought it would be a duck of some kind.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Very handsome rooster!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> Why "Quack"? I thought it would be a duck of some kind.


And that is why he is Quack! Lol- twisted humor? Idk. His girls are Oink, Neigh, & Moo.  Their eggs definitely don't have piglets or calves.  Just kidding just kidding. As to the why, I guess that's all I can say about it! Lol

PJ- thanks! He's a mess, and thankfully also (mostly) friendly and surprisingly gentle.

Jealousy? Whaaa? Nah. Just sharing the natural beauty!! And, yeah, I kinda missed our silliness on here so I had to say hi anyway.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> And that is why he is Quack! Lol- twisted humor? Idk. His girls are Oink, Neigh, & Moo.  Their eggs definitely don't have piglets or calves.  Just kidding just kidding. As to the why, I guess that's all I can say about it! Lol
> 
> PJ- thanks! He's a mess, and thankfully also (mostly) friendly and surprisingly gentle.
> 
> Jealousy? Whaaa? Nah. Just sharing the natural beauty!! And, yeah, I kinda missed our silliness on here so I had to say hi anyway.


No silliness here, just hard working chicken farmers!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Or serious philosophy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's too early for me to be silly. I need more coffee. I need the sun to come up.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's been steady rain here this morning.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Getting cloudy and dismal here. The wind is picking up a little. There's loads of dead branches in the pines so I'll be spending time indoors rather than having a branch land on my head.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah it rained and was foggy today. We didn't get a whole lot done but visited Hatteras lighthouse. That's all. And I was awake for that, I even put on real clothes this time!  Got a message from neighbor who said they're all doing good, and then my bff who is watching my cat also says hi to the chickens and sent me videos today. Yay! She likes Chip.  
This was yesterday (Sunday) eve, perfect crescent moon and all. I'll end on that note, cause who can't love that?  I'd much rather share the beauty and experience, not to be.... you know, but just cause to me it is so beautiful, and I know how blessed I am to be where I am right now. This is over the top for us, too!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow, stunning photograph!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to be so relaxed when you get home that the animals aren't going to know you. 

PJ is right, stunning view.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I love that part of the coat, haven't been there in twenty years. I hear it's more built up now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful! You are to be envied. Some day I hope Kimmi and I will be able to explore TN. So much to see and we haven't seen hardly any of it.

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks! You guys are awesome. And yes, the view. Wow. It's simply breathtaking, rain or shine honestly! I chose the house by map for the location, and we were blessed enough that it all fell into place.

It is more built up around here but not as bad as it is around Nags Head area. The southern shores here are my fave- quiet and slow living. But I do miss my chickens. On that note, enjoy this video! I love it!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So many of the places that were known for their quiet and being less populated no longer exist. It's a good thing we can escape to our home places to find that quiet again.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

So cute. More and more people are having chickens as pets rather than just barnyard animals. Many of my serama go as pets.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So many of the places that were known for their quiet and being less populated no longer exist. It's a good thing we can escape to our home places to find that quiet again.


Some of my ducks said they want to go swim at Robin's place.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks! You guys are awesome. And yes, the view. Wow. It's simply breathtaking, rain or shine honestly! I chose the house by map for the location, and we were blessed enough that it all fell into place.
> 
> It is more built up around here but not as bad as it is around Nags Head area. The southern shores here are my fave- quiet and slow living. But I do miss my chickens. On that note, enjoy this video! I love it!!


Thanks for the video!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Some of my ducks said they want to go swim at Robin's place.


The closest open water I have is about a half mile away and has gators in it. Tell them this area isn't a good place for a relaxing swim.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well I'll share this open water! The surf was incredible yesterday- storm just off shore, and we went down to the literal Hatteras Point. Gorgeous and turbulent!! 
Home tomorrow.... I told my husband I feel a case of Covid coming on today....


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That one on top this post- I just love how it came out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning and powerful pics. 

Travel safely on the return home. Your critters are waiting on your safe return.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> That one on top this post- I just love how it came out.


Yes, that one is great, maybe you can make it into a piece of wall art!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Last couple of pics to share; then back to the grind.  Ocracoke Lighthouse, random giant rooster statue, and a few just turned out neat as heck. The pinkish haze one is sunrise altho that is behind me in relation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You do take some amazing pics.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww thanks- we did regret not bringing our actual good camera! I just had easy subject matter this time. Mother Nature is always the ultimate artist.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can be tough catching Mother Nature just so to turn out amazing pics. You've got a good eye for when to hit that button.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Or trial and error style! For me, I can't take just 1-2, I gotta take a slew of them bc they all turn out just ever so slightly different; in focus, or lighting, or movement etc... but thank you. I do enjoy it. And the discovery that my phone took such cool water pics is apparent this time too! Ha 
But really- I've learned the trick (with any point and shoot at least) is to take several. 
This is about 1/4-1/5 of the shots I took that afternoon, but this is what it looks like on my end- lots to comb thru! But it's fun to me. The hubbs is even better some of the time, when he has the time. Talented creature that he is...  He took some really cool ones too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's where my patience ends. If it doesn't work out with the first pic I quit. Combing through all of the possibles to keep I just can't do it. 

But that's why you have such stunning pics so often. You didn't quit before it was time to.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

All in all a good trip. First time we have gone that late in the year but it was nice! I wish I could have taken a picture of the stars. They were just unreal. I lay up on that upper deck at roof level every night i could see anything, listened to the surf (was odd, we could hear it perfectly up there the way it rolled across the water and how narrow the strip was upwind of us.) Felt like it was just right out front or something. Anyway it was neat, saw a lot of shooting stars tho it was cloudy for the meteor shower. 
My son had a good bday tho, and he's super excited about his new skateboard- Lawd help me....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was protective gear part of that b'day present? He's a boy. He knows no boundaries when it comes to safety. Which makes me wonder, how do they make it to adulthood? And how do Mom's maintain their sanity.

You could hear the water so well because you were up high. Houses built on hills above roads hear everything that goes down the road almost like they're pulling right up in the driveway.

Do you have too much light pollution at home to see the stars? For me, it's too many trees. 

Great looking family. A happy looking family.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The sound of the surf at night is wonderful!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Was protective gear part of that b'day present? He's a boy. He knows no boundaries when it comes to safety. Which makes me wonder, how do they make it to adulthood? And how do Mom's maintain their sanity.
> 
> You could hear the water so well because you were up high. Houses built on hills above roads hear everything that goes down the road almost like they're pulling right up in the driveway.
> 
> ...


Thank you Robin! We are a close knit bunch for sure. Wouldn't have it any other way. 
Yes, protective gear is most def part of what is coming for him ASAP! He is the.... most timid and scared of pain child I've ever EVER. Seen so this is a big step for him. Won't even consider learning to ride a bike. It's insane and drives me bonkers! This kid has never had a serious injury in his 12 years; no bike crashes, falling out of trees, no head bashing, no stitches, nothing! I don't mean that I want him hurt but he's got such a fear of the unknown (pain) basically, it's... well it's hard. He is almost like raising a girl sometimes... very emotional and..... just kind of soft. Love the kid, he's the biggest mommas boy too, but. So, anyway, yeah. He's getting all the major stuff covered and he says he knows he's gonna get hurt but he's not giving up, and has said this about skateboarding for a while now- let's all say a prayer that this sticks for him! He needs something like this for sure.

Yeah, it was really cool; one evening was foggy, and you know how everything carries in that! Pretty amazing- I know the mechanics of it work, but it's still cool, and unexpected when staying sound-side! Pleasant surprise I guess. 

Now just gotta finish unpacking tomorrow and give chicken baths.  TinyRoo took a shot of messy all down his back and wing from someone above, and then one of his white girls leaned right into him and rubbed it into them both pretty good. Eww. Fun fun! Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As I'm reading about the 12 year old I'm thinking that I had already been in an emergency room more than once and had stitches by 12. Actually not having to worry about him and some of the crazy things young men get into should be a relief. 

The absolute worst of any trip, the unpacking. 

I've had that happen to my Guineas recently too. I'm here to tell you they won't be getting a bath.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww come on Robin! That would be some prime time entertainment right there! 

Yeah, his older bro is the tough one- but he is broken like his father... they get giddy when things hurt really bad and they laugh rather than cry.... freaks people out too! But yeah I live with a bunch of weirdos.  But anyway, he's the one who has had stitches and almost concussions and contusions and all but broken bones! I think his bro saw all that and said no thanks! Lol In some ways I can worry less about him, but in others more, due to his soft soft heart! They're polar opposites in everything, couldn't be more different. Sometimes this works in their favor, and the rest I'm playing referee. A joy a minute I tell ya!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, wrangling Guineas is not my idea of a good time. There's a higher probability of getting hurt than your bunch doing boy stuff.

My brother is 13 years younger than me, I remember what it was like having him in the house with 3 girls. I do not envy you the job you have trying to keep the three of them in line and out of trouble.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Robin's Guineas said they do not want a bath under any circumstances...


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

"I promise," she said, "it'll be fun!"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You all must think I'm an easy mark. That you can talk me into doing things I know would have me coming out on the losing end.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hehehe as long as you video the experience for us....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Being alone means there can never be any sneaky videos uploaded to the net to divulge the craziness going on here between me and the birds.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have a tripod to donate.... sorry couldn’t resist!! I can’t even imagine trying to capture and bathe a Keet! Wow. What a nightmarish proposition!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're not keets anymore, they're full on adults. Keets even when small are quite strong and extremely fast. Chicks look like they're moving in slow motion in relationship.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

True, I did use the word incorrectly. Either way, I wonder if anyone ever has....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've handled an adult Guinea with an eye infection, it wasn't fun. Once I could get her in my lap on her back things got quiet quickly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Being alone means there can never be any sneaky videos uploaded to the net to divulge the craziness going on here between me and the birds.


Well then, at least you maintain full creative control of all sneaky video content you upload.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> True, I did use the word incorrectly. Either way, I wonder if anyone ever has....


Somewhere, somebody probably has, but Robin is correct, Guineas are no fun to handle. Whenever I removed one of mine from the flock, the noise was deafening, (because the Guinea sky was falling and the Guinea world was ending)!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm doing battle with Baby right now. He/she is refusing to go in the coop and is very adept at keeping away from me. Tomorrow, if I can get it in before I leave it will get locked in by itself for the day.


----------

